# Rear Brakes



## tbjork (Nov 28, 2004)

I have a 1995 Nissan SE with rear drum brakes. I want to replace the brake shoes, but can't figure out how to get the drum off. After removing the wheel, I'm staring at the studs. It appears that the middle hub might come off first if I had some special tool. Any advice would be nice...

Tom


----------



## MagicPie (Jun 23, 2004)

You will have to unbolt the center bolt I believe its 30 mm and will require a breaker bar as it is torque around 100lbs also a pry bar wedge between the wheel studs will prevent it from spinning then if the drum doenst slide off you can screw some bolts into the holes in the sides that will pop it off


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

From the B14 FSM:


















Do not remove the center bolt.

Lew


----------



## MagicPie (Jun 23, 2004)

oh yeah you dont remove the center bolt I was thinking about when i replaced my drums for disc


----------

